# Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 part 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms composed this work in his late 20s, the first flower of his early maturity. Criticised a bit at first (even by the pianist playing in the premier - Clara Schumann) the piece was well received almost immediately. William Murdoch reports it's popularity is partly due to it's "boldness of the themes in the first movement, the charm and delicacy of the Intermezzo and trio, the majestic grandeur of the Andante with its powerful climax, and the Hungarian dash of the Finale."

I. Allegro

The first movement Brahms employs 5 different themes, ranging from very serious to light and gently playful - while always employing his particular ability for composing variations and variations.

Brahms Piano Quartet No. 1 in g minor, Op. 25
(for violin, viola, cello and piano)

Isaac Stern
Emanuel Ax
Jaime Laredo
Yo-Yo Ma*

Quite fine performance of four legends


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*II. Intermezzo. Allegro, ma non troppo - Trio. Animato

Brahms did originaly title this movement a scherzo, but he must have realized there is no joke, or whatever, and used his famous "Intermezzo" designation for one of the first times here. A very quiet and sometime somber movement, many have noted that the cello's part sounds like a heartbeat pulsing thru it all.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*III. Andante con moto

This movement starts with a fine broad melody, then it turns into bit of a military affair, ending with a simple contented coda.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*IV. Rondo alla zingarese. Presto

This "Rondo in Hungarian Style" Ivor Keys (Brahms' biographer) wrote "was obviously designed to bring the house down, and it did."

Brahms was helped in learning this style hongrois (Hungarian style) from the Hungarian violinist Reményi, as they spent much time touring together.*


----------

